# Might have 2 spots open for tomorrow. Snapper and maybe a little trolling



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Taking the 28' Mako out for some snapper tomorrow. Have 2 buddies on the fence about going, so I may need a couple bodies. I have ice and bait, just put in for fuel and bring your own food/drinks. Conditions will dictate how far we go, so not sure on the fuel bill..... My guess is like $75 or so each. I will know in a couple hours whether or not I have room. Sorry for the short notice!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Where you leaving from? Inlaws in town and would love to take dad out.

Chris


----------



## rodd1616 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in, let me know time and place. 

V/R
Rodney
850 530 6753


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

By the way, we drink beer and cuss quite a bit. Don't want to have any feelings hurt out there over that. I will know something in about 30 minutes. Looks like I have 4 going right now and really may only have room for one more.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in. Ill bring the jack

4500963


----------



## rodd1616 (Apr 22, 2012)

"By the way, we drink beer and cuss quite a bit. Don't want to have any feelings hurt out there over that. I will know something in about 30 minutes. Looks like I have 4 going right now and really may only have room for one more."

Retired military, Navy chicks taught me a thing or two. What kind of beer do you like?

Rodd


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

me and dad are out not because the language or anything just cause he doesn't want to go


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rodd you got a pm


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

For future boat owners looking to fill spots....Rodd1616 will no show on you. This was my first attempt to take a forum member with me and will probably be the last. I got a really bad taste in my mouth from this experience.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that dorado. Not all forum members will do you wrong. There are plenty of us out there that are unable to fish w/o the generosity of boat owners like yourself. Keep me in mind next time. Don't let this occasion spoil your faith on the forum members.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't let one guy get you down on it. I went with a forum member that had a boat and needed gas help. He got the other 3 guys from a forum too. They were Marine pilot trainees and really good guys to fish with. I am available any weekend with at least a couple days notice and will show up if I say I will as will most. Sorry you had a bad experience though.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sorry about the no show. Not everyone does that, as the other fellas mentioned on this thread. If you have space, and need a competent fisherman, this forum is where to find them...for the most part. I don't jump on just any boat though, I like to know the folks running the show, as I want them, their crew, and boat to be as reliable as I am. I have all of my own gear, and I'm not worried about putting down a little bit of cash to spend a day out on the water--if I am not put on fish though, I can be a bit irritable. Truly private numbers are important. PM me anytime.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Crap. I got excited when I saw the thread (didn't look at the date) because I'm off tomorrow and want to sink some baits. If anyone that is watching this thread is going out of destin or pcola and needs an extra let me know. I have my own gear and can even bait my own hook and open my own beer. Haha.


----------

